# DXO *finally* tests lenses on the A7R II



## ahsanford (Sep 7, 2016)

After more than a full year of declaring the A7R II as the finest FF sensor ever made, DXO finally got around to testing a lens on it. New lenses came out from Sony well after the A7R II came out and were tested at DXO -- but only on the original A7R, much to the Sony fanboys' chagrin.

Well, wait no longer. Here's a first pass on 18 lenses tested on it, including two of the G Master big pickle jar pro lenses they recently released: https://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Sony/A7R-II---Lenses-tested

Of note:


The previous 9 highest resolving lenses were (not surprisingly) mounted on the 5DS R. No longer. Three Zeiss primes on the A7R II have cracked the top 10: Sony 90mm macro, Zeiss 55mm f/1.8, and the Zeiss Loxia 21mm f/2.8.


They have not yet adaptored any non-FE-mount glass to the A7R II. Would be interesting to see someday.


Comparison of the three major 24-70 f/2.8 lenses.


As the Otus lenses + Nikon + Canon + Sony doesn't lend itself to a 3 headed comparison, here are all the 85mm f/1.4 (or faster) lenses -- apparently the Sony G is 'Otus grade'.


Haven't found any eye-rolling DXO overall score inflation for a lesser performing lens.... yet. (The day is young.)


More to come on this, I'm sure. This is just the tip of the spear. I'm curious to see how their 70-200 f/2.8 G lens performs.

- A


----------



## bmwzimmer (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't go by their scores. Remember they penalize lenses for stopping down. Take a look at the Canon 100L and the Sony 90 macro. You know why Sony has a higher sharpness score?  Because the Canon stops down to f/32 while the Sony stops to f/22.

Why does the Sony 35GM score so well compared to the way superior the Canon 35ii? Because Canon stops down to f/22 vs. the Sony at f/16. Go look at the graphs to see how they compare rather than just look at the score


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 7, 2016)

bmwzimmer said:


> Don't go by their scores. Remember they penalize lenses for stopping down. Take a look at the Canon 100L and the Sony 90 macro. You know why Sony has a higher sharpness score? Because the Canon stops down to f/32 while the Sony stops to f/22.
> 
> Why does the Sony 35GM score so well compared to the way superior the Canon 35ii? Because Canon stops down to f/22 vs. the Sony at f/16. Go look at the graphs to see how they compare rather than just look at the score



Time out. I'm not for a second endorsing the quality of the work of DXO as I prefer facts over black box equations and absurd scoring rules.

Fully aware of identical Sigma or Zeiss lenses getting deemed 'groundbreaking' or 'disappointing' depending on how many pixels are sitting behind the lens. Also aware of nonsensical Trumpian scoring of a lens losing on all of their metrics yet getting a higher overall score, because DXO is fun like that.

I am posting that the interwebs loudest data source is about to belch forth the mother lode of nonsense. That's all.

- A

#dxo #fairandbalanced


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 9, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> They have not yet adaptored any non-FE-mount glass to the A7R II. Would be interesting to see someday.



It would, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 9, 2016)

bmwzimmer said:


> You know why Sony has a higher sharpness score? Because the Canon stops down to f/32 while the Sony stops to f/22.



I'm not saying you're wrong, but how do you know that the sony wouldn't have a higher score even if the Canon went to f/22? 

Their sharpness charts, to me, have such poor presentation that it's impossible to tell what the data are. Which shade of green of the thin line against a white background is darker? 

Even if you click them, the charts are practically unintelligible. Which lens is sharper wide open rather than averaged over the aperture range? I have absolutely no idea. They should include a mouseover readout. 










Their acceptance charts at least show some differentiation.


----------

